# what can i add to some trop moori's?



## freirefishing (Jul 31, 2008)

i have a 90 gallon and i have 3 juvy trop mooris Nduli i believe (if i even spelled that right)...what can i add in addition to them? i want to pick up a few more mooris,is there anything that i can add with them keeping it a tang/trop tank???

its a new 90 gallon tank that im currently cycling the fish are in my 30gallon right now.

tank is 48x2x2
emperor 400,aqua clear 70,a couple of powerheads to blow some water around


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

You're limited for the 90 gal and Tropheus are better kept in large groups. I think it's Ndole varient (one of the sp. Red) ...anyway, just buy more Ndole and have a large group 12min-20max.


----------



## freirefishing (Jul 31, 2008)

well i did but 4 more mooris,they are bembas/bambas...lol cant remember how its spelt. i also picked up another emperor 400 and replaced the aqua clear 70.

i also picked up a couple of shells,and bought 2 multis...cute little buggers,it took a day or so for them to take tot hee shells. the mooris dont bother them they actually swim around together.

i will post some picks.

90 gallon oceanic,2 emperor 400's, 2 marineland power heads oscilating,rena 90 heater
4bembas/bambas
3 ndulas i think 
2 multies


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Bembas are sp. black not moorii. :wink:


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Just another correction - if the tank really is 48"x24"x24" then it is a 120 gallon tank not a 90 gallon.


----------



## jetchanic (Jul 14, 2008)

if you get some different mooriis then they will interbread.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

jetchanic said:


> if you get some different mooriis then they will interbread.


Along with a lot of other species besides moorii... Choose carefully!

Dubs are probably the safest bet according to most others here and other places as well. :wink:


----------



## freirefishing (Jul 31, 2008)

ohhh boy. my local lfs,had a tank of juvy trop mooris soit said. when i asked the guy what kind os mooris he said "bembas".....thats just great

am in trouble now or what? all 7, even though there 3 of one kind and 4 of another swim in circles together etc.....

is inter breeding a bad thing? they would be just staying in my tanks,and give a couple of friends some trops if they wanted them.

i know the tank is 48inches long. maybe its 20-24 inches tall and maybe 20inchs deep or a hair less,ill have to break out the measuring tape. either way ill put up some pics this weekend.


----------



## jetchanic (Jul 14, 2008)

It is not bad for there health. Us that keep trophs try to keep the bloodlines pure.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

freirefishing said:


> ohhh boy. my local lfs,had a tank of juvy trop mooris soit said. when i asked the guy what kind os mooris he said "bembas".....thats just great


A lot of people use "moorii" as a "catch all" classification STILL. :wink:


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Dude never post late at night here... Or U end up getting a double post cause the darn thing acts like it wants to time out, so you end up hitting the submit button again! :roll:

Anyone else ever have that problem? :lol:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Nothing wrong with calling Tropheus Sp "Rainbow", Sp "Red" and Sp "Black" (even Sp "Ikola") Tropheus moorii.
(It is after all what they are still fully described as) Not everyone follows Ads classification and its arguably the name that should be used for them until they are properly described.

If you do not want to be confused then you really need to know the;- described names, Ad Konings classification and Peter Schupke classification. :wink:

Yes a couple of my posts say (edited to)  sorry wrong thread, because of the delay thing.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Again, for your tank species only man. A large Tropheus school, 24 recommended, of the same specie. Do not mix them up, especially when you don't even have an idea what they are.

Don't take this the wrong way, I am not arguing with you, just sharing some decent information, in my opinion anyway :thumb:

Loose the ones you have and buy from a respectable breeder or a better source than your LFS if they don't know what "moorii" varient their juveniles are - most likely they are pond bred and sometimes that means there's a slight chance they'd be mixed already at the source, multiple species ponds, or once they arrived to the store put together in the same tank (different color varients mixed together because "they look the same").

You will enjoy it more if you start with a large group, as the ones you have at the moment will eventually end up killing each other. Tropheus are quite active and aggressive buggers to conspecifics and will terrorize the lesser males and the females in the group. That's one reason why you need a large school => to disperse aggression between individuals and to ensure a large enough base as a gene pool.

Any other questions?!? :fish:


----------

